# Постоянный дискомфорт грудного отдела позвоночника. Атрофия мышц



## Бакензо (8 Дек 2018)

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане. Зовут Меня Бакай, мне 31 год. Пишу с Кыргызстана, с города Бишкек. Буду рад любой полезной для меня информации. А также буду благодарен, если поможете консультациями и дельными советами.

И так - моя история:
В 2006 году на тренировках в фитнесс зале делал тягу становую весом 90 кг. Мой вес на тот момент был 68кг. До этого делал тягу с весом 60кг. На второй день начала болеть поясница при наклонах вперед. Посетил невропатолога. Сделали рентген снимок. Заключение: незаращение передней дужки s1 без видимой другой костной патологии. Продолжал тренировки – боль не проходила. Периодически стихала если не давал нагрузку. Тренировки были уже без тяги становой и без больших вертикальных нагрузок. Ближе к весне полностью бросил заниматься в зале. При наклонах поясница болела но не сильно.

В 2008 году прошел курс массажа у мануального терапевта 10 сеансов. Ощутимых изменений не было.

Далее в том же 2008 году сделали подводную вытяжку поясничного отдела. 10-сеансов. Тянули за таз и грудной отдел. Через неделю появился сильный дискомфорт в грудном отделе позвоночника. Чувствовалось, что спинные мышцы в области грудного отдела позвоночника были сильно напряжены. Продолжалось это напряжение около 2-х недель. Когда все прошло, то при висах на турнике заметил, что появился хруст в одной сегменте грудного отдела позвоночника. Далее каждый раз висы на турнике сопровождались легким щелчком в том месте.

Со временем появился ноющий дискомфорт в том сегменте грудного отдела позвоночника. Данное чувство дискомфорта начало меня беспокоить сильнее чем боль в поясничном отделе, так как дискомфорт был практически постоянным и проходил на некоторое время только после хруста или щелчка в данном отделе. Причем после хруста, если не делать резких движений, не поднимать тяжести, не наклоняться вниз или не сидеть долго без опоры для спины, то нормальное состояние в грудном отделе сохранялось. Но стоило сделать наклон в левый бок, или же низко вперед несколько раз или посидеть на корточках, или просто посидеть на чем-либо с неудобной спинкой сразу же чувствуется что в грудном отделе что-то меняется и появляется чувство будто какая-то кость что-то задевает и тянет постоянно, хочется вытянуться и поставить все на место. По ощущениям чувствуется больше с левой стороны.

Отдых в горизонтальном положении чуть притуплял чувство дискомфорта. Не было ни острых, ни колющих болей. Был просто дискомфорт, который ощущался постоянно. Если напрягал мышцы в том сегменте то появлялась тупая боль. Например - прогибание назад, или выставление грудной клетки вперед. Становилось легче во время умеренной физической активности. Например, если проявлял физическую активность и избегал тяжестей. Заметил также, что когда есть чувство дискомфорта по ощущениям тонус всех мышц тела падает, чувствуется слабость и пропадает желание что-либо делать. Если дискомфорт сохранялся на длительное время на неделю и дольше, то заметил снижение веса, а в особенности в ногах – мышцы становились дряблыми и слабыми. Но стоило исключить чувство дискомфорта на некоторое время, например хрустнуть данным отделом позвоночника, как все постепенно приходило в норму. Причем первые изменения в тонусе мышцы были заметны уже в первые сутки – то есть очень быстро.  Когда прогибаюсь назад, то чувствуется как в грудном отделе позвоночника в той точке где есть дискомфорт возникает напряжение.

Купание в теплой воде, например в бассейне или принятие теплого душа отрицательно влияло на мое состояние. После теплого душа стоило постоять минут 15 вертикально и чувство дискомфорта усиливалось. Нужно было обязательно полежать и остыть после приема душа. Хотябы минут 30. Такой же эффект наблюдался в жаркую погоду. По ощущениям будто внутри 2 позвонка слиплись и не отлипаются. А если после душа подниму тяжесть то сразу чувствовалось как дискомфорт усилился. А купание в холодном душе или прохладном наоборот благотворно влияло на мое состояние. После купания в озере состояние даже улучшалось.

Последние 5 лет делал такую физкультуру: по утрам 3-4 раза в неделю проходил по 4-5км пешком. Затем делал висы на турнике и когда расслаблял грудной отдел позвоночника, то сначала возникало напряжение в той точке, будто что-то тянется - усиление чувства дискомфорта, затем щелчок и полное расслабление...иногда хруста не происходило. Тогда напряжение сохранялось. Дома делал похожую на зарядку физкультуру на все тело без отягощений минут 15-20. Иногда, раз в 1-2 месяца выезжали на горную речку на рыбалку на форель, то в день проходили по 10км минимум по пересеченной местности что очень благотворно влияло на мое состояние, хрусты происходили легче и без особых усилий. На 3-4 день рыбалки уже практически не нуждался в хрустах, так как чувство дискомфорта практически уменьшалось процентов на 80%. Полностью исчезали все симптомы слабости мышц и аппетит тоже усиливался. Наблюдался набор веса а также хорошее самочувствие. Чего нельзя сказать про другую физическую активность: например когда ездил в село, приходилось помогать брату по хозяйству и выполнять разные работы, если приходилось часто наклоняться вниз например что-то доставать с земли и сортировать то чувство дискомфорта усиливалось и оно уже не проходило, как бы долго я не двигался или же не работал.

Бывало колишь дрова и чтобы разделить большие части на более мелкие приходилось сидеть на корточках и работать топором. В этой позе тоже было неудобно и через некоторое время, минут 5-10 чувство дискомфорта усиливалось. Висы на турниках эффекта не давали. Приходилось лежать в горизонтальном состоянии пару часов и после того как чувство дискомфорта притуплялось только потом делал висы на турнике и могло хрустнуть, а если нет , то делал прогулку 2-3 км и обратно висы...в общем если физическая активность происходила в благоприятных для меня позах, то наблюдалась очень даже положительная динамика, причем за короткий срок времени день или два. А если физическая активность была сопряжена с неудобными для меня позами или с чрезмерными для меня нагрузками (по тяжести или же по интенсивности), то наблюдался обратный эффект. Чувство дискомфорта усиливалось, мышцы в грудном отделе спины сильно напрягались, тонус других мышц падал, мышцы ног становились слабыми независимо от того что я делаю или не делаю физически и начинал терять массу тела.

Весной 2018 года племянник резко повис на моих руках - играясь со мной. Ему 7 лет. Появился дискомфорт в грудном отделе позвоночника. Думал после хруста все пройдет. Но хруст в том отделе уже не возникал. Чувство дискомфорта сохранялось. И днем и ночью. Когда долго лежал иногда притуплялось, но всегда сохранялось. Ходил на мануальную терапию, без изменений – возможно даже становилось хуже. Невропатологи назначили миорелаксанты - мидокалм и обезбаливающие уколы курсом на 5 дней. Но никаких изменений не было. Ходил на сухую вытяжку, “корейская кровать Нуга Бест” – пациент лежит горизонтально, а снизу движущиеся ролики вытягивают спину – было обострение на 3-4 сеансе в связи с чем прекратил посещение. На лфк тоже ходил, свои упражнения оказались гораздо эффективнее, чем те упражнения, которые давали ЛФК инструкторы. Данный дискомфорт не проходит у меня уже как полгода. Как результат: похудел в весе 4-5кг, весил 60кг (сейчас 55кг) , ноги слабые стали, при нагрузках болят другие суставы которые нагружаю. Раньше каждый день проходил пешком около 5 км в качестве физкультуры, сейчас могу только 2-3км, так как иначе начинают болеть суставы колена и стопы. Чего раньше не было. Есть постоянное ощущение дискомфорта, будто какая-то кость или хрящь что-то задевает или же что-то защемилось. Но к данному чувству дискомфорта я уже почти привык, тем более что сильных болевых ощущений у меня нет. Но меня не устраивают последствия: в виде слабости и атрофии всех мышц, как следствие другие суставы стали хрупкими, при небольших нагрузках начинают болеть те суставы на которые приходилась нагрузка. В связи с этим физкультуру делаю дозированно. И прогулки ограничиваю в 2-3 километра. Ноги заметно похудели, верхняя часть тела тоже, несмотря на ежедневную физкультуру. Питаюсь нормально. Раньше такого никогда не случалось. И присутствие постоянного дискомфорта заставляет думать что есть постоянный раздражитель в области возникновения дискомфорта, вследствие чего все это и происходит.


За консультацией обращался к хирургу-ортопеду Казакову Советбеку Кумушбековичу – зав.отделением патологии суставов Бишкекского Научно – Исследовательского Центра Травматологии и Ортопедии. Конкретного ответа на мои жалобы я не услышал, посмотрев снимки, ответил что ничего серьезного там не увидел. Просто снижение высоты диска в грудном отделе. Срочного оперативного вмешательства не требуется. Предложил пролечиться консервативными методами что и было проделано мной – без улучшений.



Мой вопрос: Возможно ли узнать из-за какого конкретно сегмента возникает данный дискомфорт и вследствие чего? И поставить точный диагноз. И поможет ли хирургическое вмешательство в данном случае.


Заранее благодарен за советы и консультации.


----------



## La murr (8 Дек 2018)

@Бакензо, Бакай, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
Надеюсь, тему прокомментируют уважаемые @Доктор Ступин, @Владимир Воротынцев, @AIR


----------



## Бакензо (8 Дек 2018)

@La murr, спасибо. К некоторым специалистам уже обратился.


----------



## AIR (9 Дек 2018)

Бакензо написал(а):


> Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане.


Вечер добрый. 
Имеется кифосколиоз , то есть нарушение осанки..


Бакензо написал(а):


> По ощущениям чувствуется больше с левой стороны.


Из-за нарушения осанки более напряжены мышцы-сухожилия-связки на этом уровне слева.. они смещают позвонок относительно соседнего, это вызывает дискомфорт и желание "хрустнуть ", то есть вернуть позвонок на место..  силовые нагрузки ухудшают травмируя и перегружая проблемные зоны..


Бакензо написал(а):


> Возможно ли узнать из-за какого конкретно сегмента возникает данный дискомфорт и вследствие чего?


Какой именно сегмент страдает, определяется при мануальном осмотре.  Причины - избыточные физические нагрузки на перегруженные в результате нарушения осанки сегменты.


Бакензо написал(а):


> И поставить точный диагноз.


Весьма похоже на хроническое  локальное повреждение мышц-сухожилий-связок травматического характера..


Бакензо написал(а):


> . И поможет ли хирургическое вмешательство в данном случае.


Совершенно не поможет. 
Только, по возможности , избегать резких двигательных и силовых нагрузок..Местно противовоспалительные гели, Упражнения медленные, плавные,  мягкие и понемногу. .  Именно почитать, посмотреть и заняться цигун. .


----------



## Бакензо (10 Дек 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> Вечер добрый.
> Имеется кифосколиоз , то есть нарушение осанки..


Если делать анализ прошлого, то сутулость у меня появилась как раз после появления дискомфорта. Я предполагаю что как раз какое-то локальное нервное раздражение привело к напряжению и спазмам мышц или связок в том сегменте, за счет чего и появилась сутулость как явление вторичное, а не первичное.


AIR написал(а):


> Причины - избыточные физические нагрузки на перегруженные в результате нарушения осанки сегменты.


Я моего знакомого сутулость раза в два, если не в три превышает мою. Конечно это мое субъективное наблюдение. Он мастер спорта по плаванию. Ходит как горбатый, точнее он и есть горбатый. Но никаких жалоб в грудном отделе у него нет.


AIR написал(а):


> Весьма похоже на хроническое локальное повреждение мышц-сухожилий-связок травматического характера..


Возможно вы правы, но мне все-таки кажется что это явление вторичное, вызванное другим раздражителем. В 2015году находился я на природе с семьей, сняли юрту с другом-он тоже с семьей - отдохнуть решили в горах. Вели активный образ жизни: рыбачили, готовили на костре, лазили по горам. Дискомфорт никуда не уходил. Но и не усиливался. Ровно неделю. На 8-й день взяли лошадей в аренду и выехали на них по ущелью вверх. Достаточно крутой был подъем. Чтобы снизить нагрузку на позвоночник я двумя руками опирался на седло. А лошадь шла и как бы происходила и разгрузка позвоночника и в то же время непрерывное движение в разные стороны. Вечером когда, спустились к юрте заметил что чувства дискомфорта нет вообще. Будто позвонок или что-то другое встало на место и перестало раздражать тот участок тела. Мышцы или связки уже не напрягались. И полностю расслабились. Спал просто отлично. Утром не дожидаясь пока дискомфорт вернется, взял две сумки по 7-8 кг  каждая и полез на гору. По равномерному подъему. Прошел метров 250 и спустился. Состояние только улучшилось. И вечером делал ту же процедуру. Занимался так ровно неделю, в конце уже брал сумки потяжелее по 10-11 кг. И заметил что уже начал забывать про это чувство дискомфорта. Так как оно уже практически не проявлялось. Вначале еще слабо слабо чувствовалось. В общем я считаю сначала произошла декомпрессия того раздражителя, из-за чего происходило все напряжение а далее я уже зафиксировал новое положение подъемами в горы с грузом. Причем после того как дискомфорт пропал набрал за неделю 4-5 кг. Потом пришлось возвращаться в город. И через дней 10 дискомфорт обратно появился. Думаю если бы остался тогда на месяца два в горах. Может и восстановилось бы все до уровня такого что потом уже и в городе чувствовал бы себя хорошо.  Почему с грузом, так как раньше тоже замечал что во время перетаскиваний небольших грузов весом до 10кг, по лестнице вверх и вниз переезды или еще что состояние облегчалось. Хотя по закону гравитации должно было происходить обратное. Видимо раномерное распределение груза на обе руки чуть-чуть выравнивало какое-то положение. За счет чего происходила небольшая декомпрессия. И сразу проникала жизнь в тот участок. Сейчас не могу добиться этой самой декомпрессии. Ходил к костоправам, мануалистам, остеопатам которые берут 30-50$ за сеанс но ничего. Бывает хрустят другие отделы позвоночника, а тот сегмент нет. Будто изнутри костю зарос. Или же может просто запас исчерпан, может уже высоты диска не хватает или хрящь зарос в ненужном месте, но чувствую что как раньше уже свободно не дышу. Чувствую что что-то постоянно мешает и натирает в одном месте. Думаю что связки и мышцы здесь вторичны. По-этому и задумывался насчет операции. Может там механически что-то мешает.

Спасибо вам за консультацию. Про цигун посмотрю обязательно.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (11 Дек 2018)

Присоединяюсь к мнению доктора Рудковского А.И.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Дек 2018)

Похудел.
Слабость.
Атрофии.


Либо болезнь какая, либо нервозность.
Что в анализах?
Энмг сделали?
Тесты на нервозность прошли?


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (13 Дек 2018)

Знаете, а у меня дискомфорт был на протяжении 10 лет ,после того как  я завязала с большим спортом, в грудном отделе будто постоянно позвонок выходил из берегов и я постоянно хрустела, он будто вставал на место и становилось хорошо, но потом стало болеть это место, по мышцам будто иголками тыкали. И вот как год я забыла о боли в грудном отделе и каким-то образом чудесным позвонок перестал выходить из своего места, вообще не хрустит даже больше, подвижность восстановилась, мышцы не болят. Но я лфкачила год, упор делала именно на грудной отдел, упражнения просто в интернете нашла на мышцы ,которые лопатки держат и которые между лопаток и которые чуть ниже лопаток) забыла как называются они. В общем чисто интуитивно подобрала упражнения, ушел хруст и дискомфорт и подвижная стала спина, т.е. гни в любую сторону и нормально) А еще обратите внимание на осанку и правильное поведение и спальное место.


----------



## Бакензо (13 Дек 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте Федор Петрович. Анализы проходил следующие: общий анализ крови, мочи все вроде в норме было. Сегодня поищу, позже выложу. Иногда сдавал ревматесты и на бруцеллез, даже аутоимунные там тоже все чисто было. Сдавал анализы при походах к невропатологам или терапевтам. Вчера сходил к еще одному нейрохирургу, д.м.н. Руслан Манаффович. Посмотрев на снимки сказал органической проблемы нет. Корешкового синдрома тоже нет. А возможный функциональный блок в фасеточных суставах должен сняться при приеме антидепрессантов и транквилизаторов. На вопрос что с фасетками на снимках вежливо промолчал. Направил к психологам. Думаю пропить попробовать. Но не знаю к кому лучше обратиться: к психологам или психотерапевтам. Энмг не проходил. Нейрохирург сначала хотел прописать блокаду паравертебральную, потом отменил. Сказал лучше антидепрессанты. Дословно: "От блокад тебе может стать хуже"...а вообще блокады никогда не делал.
     ЭНМГ не проходил.
     Тест на нервозность не проходил. Сам я вспыльчивый, с обостренным чувством справедливости. Но в тоже время очень лояльный и понимающий по характеру. Как бы особо напряжения в себе не держу.



ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> Знаете, а у меня дискомфорт был на протяжении 10 лет ,после того как я завязала с большим спортом, в грудном отделе будто постоянно позвонок выходил из берегов и я постоянно хрустела


Спасибо Вам за совет...у меня симптомы точно такие же как у вас были.  Вначале не понимал что и почему и как с этим бороться. И зафиксировать его мне удавалось обычно за неделю максимум. Либо купание в озере что повышало тонус мышц и чувствовалось облегчение после первого купания. Или собирание яблок. Да да))) собирание яблок. Целый день то наклоняешься то тянешься то нагибаешься и так далее. На мой взгляд лучшая физкультура и моральная разгрузка))) при собирании яблок уже на  третий день чувствовал себя почти здоровым. Тонкий хруст в месте дискомфорта происходил от обычных движений и напряжение не скапливалось. А если подкреплять это купанием в озере то вообще не нуждался в хрустах, так как напряжения и не было либо оно было незначительным и вполне терпимым. Я дурак в свое время не воспользовался этим. Надо было взять отпуск от дел(я предприниматель) и просто все лето провести на курортной зоне. У нас есть озеро Иссык-Куль может знаете. Но всегда мешали дела. Хотя и денег хватало, как говорится они лишними не бывают. Но с годами и купание в озере до конца не облегчало мое состояние, сначала надо было хрустнуть, а потом уже зафиксировать купанием. Часто сам не мог хрустнуть и тогда друзья помогали, брали сзади как у борцов обхват возле груди приподнимали и дергали слегка. Если хоустнет сразу становилось легче и морально и физически. А если нет, то дискомфорт продолжался дальше.

Но вот о самом главном. Этой весной 2018 года, ходил на мануалку, мануалист утверждал что он невролог. Но диплома я не видел. Продал мне бады в виде витаминов и травяного комплекса в капсулах. Я пил эти капсулы и витамины 50 дней. Поправился на 8кг чувство дискомфорта облегчилось. Но когда закончил их пить резко вылез стоматит в ротовой полости причем очень много, в жизни такого воспаления не было. Потом подхватил простуду и как бы получилось два в одном. Была температура. При походе к Лор врачу она сказала что это герпес и назначила противовирусный препарат и антибиотики кажется. За неделю выздоровел. Состояние в грудном отделе заметно ухудшилось. Хрустеть уже стало тяжело. Только с помощью друзей - при поднятии и дергании. Но со временем где-то месяц по тихоньку начал приходить в себя. Возобновил ежедневные прогулки и состояние облегчилось. Но начал анализировать почему так произошло, резкое падение иммунки. Начал в инете искать "бады" которые мне продавал "невролог". Оказалось это капсула под названием  "Noxa" содержит 20мг пироксикама, а витамины желтые это дексаметазон 0.5мг. В день пил по одной капсуле каждого. И так ровно 50 дней. Причем утром на голодный желудок до еды. Я когда прочел это все был в шоке. Но думаю ладно. Главное за месяц восстановился и ничего страшного. Но потом понхал к тете, поработал там ломом минут 30 землю рыхлил, брат канализацию ставил а я пешил помочь. Самочувствие было нормальным. Но внезапно выскочил племянник и резко повис на руках. Типа качелей под меня. Я конечно спустил его на землю и объяснил что больше так нельзя делать. И уже почувствовал, что появился дискомфорт. Хотелось хрустнуть. Ну как обычно происходит дискомфорт думаю и ладно. Пройдет после прогулки и висов на турнике. Но уже не проходил. И так до сегодняшнего дня.

Кстати и хрустеть перестал именно тот отдел позвоночника из-за которого вечный дискомфорт.

На данный момент каждый день делаю лфк, свои упражнения которые сам придумал и которые облегчают состояние. И прогулки. К дискомфорту привык. Но не нравится что мышцы слабые и как раньше не отзываются на физическую нагрузку, нет роста как раньше. И какие-то дряблые несмотря на то что делаю физкультуру. И это мне не кажется а просто факт. Раньше наблюдал такое когда дискомфорт сохранялся продолжительное время. На неделю или больше примерно



ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> Знаете, а у меня дискомфорт был на протяжении 10 лет ,после того как я завязала с большим спортом, в грудном отделе будто постоянно позвонок выходил из берегов и я постоянно хрустела, он будто вставал на место и становилось хорошо, но потом стало болеть это место, по мышцам будто иголками тыкали. И вот как год я забыла о боли в грудном отделе и каким-то образом чудесным позвонок перестал выходить из своего места, вообще не хрустит даже больше, подвижность восстановилась, мышцы не болят


Кстати Екатерина, я очень рад за вас искренне. Что у вас все это слава Богу в прошлом. Уверен девушка вы очень волевая, ведь для стабильности при выполнении лфк каждый день несмотря ни на какие обстоятельства (а их в жизни бывает миллионы) изо дня в день , из месяца в месяц, из года в год нужна реальная сила воли и нескончаемое желание. Желаю вам крепкого здоровья и семейного счастья.

Кстати с днем рождения Вас Екатерина. Вчера моей дочке исполнился год. У вас с ней день рождения в один день оказывается...какое совпадение.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (13 Дек 2018)

Бакензо написал(а):


> Кстати Екатерина, я очень рад за вас искренне. Что у вас все это слава Богу в прошлом. Уверен девушка вы очень волевая, ведь для стабильности при выполнении лфк каждый день несмотря ни на какие обстоятельства (а их в жизни бывает миллионы) изо дня в день , из месяца в месяц, из года в год нужна реальная сила воли и нескончаемое желание. Желаю вам крепкого здоровья и семейного счастья.


благодарю Вас дак Вы тоже давайте делайте лфк! А от герпеса помогает здоровый сон с 10 вечера до 6 утра) не перенагружаться на работе и не нервничать! Герпес он от нервов вылезает) А про витамины , лично я перестала пить их вообще, не уверена, что они мне нужны, а их бесконтрольный прием ни к чему хорошему не приводит, в моем рационе каждый день овощи, а именно: капуста, огурцы, перец, лук зеленый и репчатый, укроп, петрушка! Брокколи, кукурузу ем, каждый день яблоко. Ну и стакан воды с лимоном по утрам, каши я не варю ,а заливаю кипятком и добавляю семена льна и кунжута, а еще семена конопли. Я думаю, что во всем этом вполне достаточно для меня витаминчиков и так)) А лфк я делаю уже по привычке и не каждый день)) через день где-то, иногда вместо лфк я мячиком прокатываю мышцы спины и ног. По настроению, в общем. В основном лфк я делаю утром перед работой (около часа), а вечером бегаю на стадионе. Когда делаешь какое-либо действие довольно продолжительный срок - потом уже не можешь без этого, привыкаешь. Я уже подсела на лфк, я кайфую от упражнений и от растяжки.


Бакензо написал(а):


> Кстати с днем рождения Вас Екатерина. Вчера моей дочке исполнился год. У вас с ней день рождения в один день оказывается...какое совпадение.


Благодарю)) ей повезло родиться стрельцом)) это я так думаю


Бакензо написал(а):


> Кстати и хрустеть перестал именно тот отдел позвоночника из-за которого вечный дискомфорт.
> 
> На данный момент каждый день делаю лфк, свои упражнения которые сам придумал и которые облегчают состояние.


а вы прокатываете мячиком массажным мышцы спины?


----------



## Бакензо (13 Дек 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> а вы прокатываете мячиком массажным мышцы спины?


Неет. Как-то пробовал теннисный мяч подставить в отдел дискомфорта думал прокатаю спину может хрустнет. Но особо ничего не почувствовал. По-этому и не занимался этим. По-поводу экологичного питания разделяю вашу позицию полностью.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (13 Дек 2018)

Бакензо написал(а):


> Неет. Как-то пробовал теннисный мяч подставить в отдел дискомфорта думал прокатаю спину может хрустнет. Но особо ничего не почувствовал. По-этому и не занимался этим. По-поводу экологичного питания разделяю вашу позицию полностью.


надо катать долго, от одного раза эффекта не будет и продавливать, только по фасеткам не катать, а рядом по мышцам. У меня даже легкость сразу же появляется


----------



## Бакензо (13 Дек 2018)

Лфк я делаю, в день обычно два раза. Одного раза маловато. Чувствуется скованность когда ее не делаю.


ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> надо катать долго, от одного раза эффекта не будет и продавливать, только по фасеткам не катать, а рядом по мышцам. У меня даже легкость сразу же появляется


А я катал именно по фасеткам. Надо попробовать. По мышцам по дольше


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (13 Дек 2018)

@Бакензо, @Бакензо, 


Бакензо написал(а):


> По-поводу экологичного питания разделяю вашу позицию полностью.


не знаю ,на сколько оно экологичное ,но вот то, что через такое питание хотя бы витаминки будут попадать - это факт! В котлетках и пюре по крайней мере витаминов не особо разгуляешься...


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (13 Дек 2018)

Бакензо написал(а):


> Лфк я делаю, в день обычно два раза. Одного раза маловато. Чувствуется скованность когда ее не делаю.


медленно и постепенно, я еще люблю лежать на спине и тянуться вверх сначала (руки вдоль ушей), а потом вниз (руки вдоль ног), кстати, грудной отдел ой как тянется и очень приятно))) раз 10 так сделать нужно.
Чего? кто ж вам сказал по фасеткам катать?? Вы не сломали их случайно, там же сдавить можно так, что сместится позвонок))) Вы по мышцам катайте, ни по костям!!!  посередине идут фасетки, а справа и слева такие мышцы идут))) вдоль спины, во по ним катать))) и ягодичные мышцы тоже катать


----------



## Бакензо (13 Дек 2018)

Не знаю как в России, но у нас в Кыргызстане нет отдельных лавок эко продуктов, где был бы контроль качества по гмо и нитратам. В основном из-за этого не злоупотребляю салатами.


----------



## Бакензо (13 Дек 2018)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, а диаметр мячика какой? И по жесткости какой у вас мячик?


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (13 Дек 2018)

Бакензо написал(а):


> Не знаю как в России, но у нас в Кыргызстане нет отдельных лавок эко продуктов, где был бы контроль качества по гмо и нитратам. В основном из-за этого не злоупотребляю салатами.


ну летом я ем все это с грядки. А зимой не проверяю ,ем обычные магазинные овощи, думаю ,что нитраты не принесут столько вреда, сколько принесет жирное мясо, печеньки и сладости))) ИМХО


Бакензо написал(а):


> А диаметр мячика какой?? И по жесткости какой у вас мячик??


диаметр 6см где-то, жесткий очень ,пробить голову им можно)) прорезиненный какой-то


----------



## Бакензо (13 Дек 2018)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> ну летом я ем все это с грядки. А зимой не проверяю ,ем обычные магазинные овощи, думаю ,что нитраты не принесут столько вреда, сколько принесет жирное мясо, печеньки и сладости))) ИМХО


Согласен. Но я без мяса как-то чувствую себя не поевшим. Или может привычка есть мясо)))


ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> диаметр 6см где-то, жесткий очень ,пробить голову им можно)) прорезиненный какой-то


Надо попробовать. У меня тоже примерно такой но по жесткости чтобы голову пробить наверное с десятого этажа нужно кинуть)))

Я еще купил деревянное изделие - Корден называется. Есть также пластиковый вариант. Может кто знает какой эффект от нее при остеохондрозе. Там два зубчика давят на мышцы слева и справа от остистого отростка. Причем три положения - для грудного, шейного и поясничного отделов. Объясняется разной шириной позвонков в поперечном сечении в этих отделах. Изделие пока в Москве. Но знакомые на днях отправят. Хочу попробовать.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (13 Дек 2018)

Бакензо написал(а):


> Я еще купил деревянное изделие - Корден называется


Так эффект поди такой же - расслабить мышцы ,я представила приспособление это, думаю, что хорошее)) я люблю вообще мышцы продавливать, люблю аппликатор Кузнецова (колючки), очень хороший эффект.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Дек 2018)

То есть, похоже все от нервов.
Значит пройдёт


----------



## Бакензо (13 Дек 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, а кому посоветуете обратиться насчет антидепрессантов. К психологу или психотерапевту?? И ориентировочно по времени сколько придется пить??


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> То есть, похоже все от нервов.
> Значит пройдёт


От нервов может 7 месяцев не проходить функциональный блок??


----------



## Александр_100 (13 Дек 2018)

@Бакензо, Еще вот такой массажерчик хорошо иметь. На него ложишься спиной и прокатываются сразу все мышцы вдоль позвоночника. Мячик не заменяет на 100%, но процесс массажа ускоряется значительно. Там ролики разного диаметра, можно по всякому менять. Очень хорошая штука я уже давно пользуюсь.


----------



## Бакензо (13 Дек 2018)

@Александр_100, спасибо. А как называется массажер и где вы его приобрели. Если что можно в личку


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Дек 2018)

Бакензо написал(а):


> От нервов может 7 месяцев не проходить функциональный блок??


А он есть?
Врач мануальной терапии смотрел?


Бакензо написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, а кому посоветуете обратиться насчет антидепрессантов. К психологу или психотерапевту?? И ориентировочно по времени сколько придется пить??


Психиатру-психотерапевту, лекарствами он лечит.


----------



## Бакензо (14 Дек 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А он есть?
> Врач мануальной терапии смотрел?


Смотрел остеопат. Сказал что в грудном отделе в двух местах есть блоки. Но разблокировать ему так и не удалось. Я когда делаю вдох чувствую что по левому ребру идет наряжение ниже лопаток. Будто какая-то мышца осталась в зажатом состоянии. Особенно утром после сна.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Психиатру-психотерапевту, лекарствами он лечит.


Спасибо. На днях схожу к специалисту


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (14 Дек 2018)

Бакензо написал(а):


> Спасибо. На днях схожу к специалисту


можете посмотреть на ютубе Алексея Красикова, канал его называется "неврозы мегаполиса", уж точн оне повредит! А зачем Вам антидепрессанты? У вас что, головной мозг не вырабатывает нужные вещества? Все так плохо? Выхода нет? Они так-то не полезные нисколько! Неужели все так плохо у вас? Просто нет таблетки от проблем, которые человек не хочет решать, не хочет разбираться с своим здоровьем, с своей не устраивающей его жизнью ,супругом, супругой, родителями, работой и т.д и т.п. На мой взгляд пить антидепрессанты нужно ,когда реально свой организм не может синтезировать те вещества, которые есть в этих таблетках (имхо) А то, что таблетки эти плохо влияют на желудок и печень, это факт! Лично я просто не люблю пьяную голову после них и ощущение : мне все пофиг! Но это лично по мне. Так что вы подумайте для начала, сами вы не в силах справиться??? Нет желания? АД психотерапевты назначают чаще, когда видят, что человек сам не хочет! если желание у вас есть - может стоит попробовать. Красикова посмотрите, позанимайтесь спиной, отдохните НА МОРЕ! Ну просто сходите к психотераптевту поболтайте с ним! Моя знакомая уже 3 год ходит к платному психотерапевту, он лечит ее 3 года таблетками, на нее уже жалко смотреть!!!! Более того, она уже боится жить без АД! Я в свое время столкнулась с дичайшим всд, скорую вызывала по 3 раза в неделю, панические атаки, жуткая астения и стремительная потеря веса. без единого Антидепрессанта справилась. Сама, хватило Красикова, лфк и санатория на море! Вот и все! Хотя, выбор за вами - можете и попить их...


----------



## Александр_100 (14 Дек 2018)

Бакензо написал(а):


> Смотрел остеопат. Сказал что в грудном отделе в двух местах есть блоки. Но разблокировать ему так и не удалось. Я когда делаю вдох чувствую что по левому ребру идет наряжение ниже лопаток. Будто какая-то мышца осталась в зажатом состоянии. Особенно утром после сна.


Убрать блоки в грудном - это очень долгий процесс тренировки. Я с 2016г. активно их там убираю. За это время смог расслабить грудной на 70-80%. До конца пока не получается.
Я считаю, что тут проблема не только в позвонках. Ребра - это тоже по сути суставы и они тоже должны двигаться. Пока вся эта конструкция ребра, позвонки не заработает напряжение в лопатке будит.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (14 Дек 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Убрать блоки в грудном - это очень долгий процесс тренировки


Согласна))) с ребрами и суставами, которые их крепят, у меня они часто хрустели. И болели. Отличное есть упражнение - оборачиваете грудную клетку полотенцем ,концы перекрещиваете и берете в руки, на вдохе пытаетесь затягивать (тем самым сопротивляясь вдоху), на выдохе расслабляете концы) Ну и все же мышцы спины прорабатывать надо и мячиком прессовать мышцы


----------



## Бакензо (14 Дек 2018)

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, здравствуйте Катя))
Я конечно не психолог, но проблем с семьей и финансами нет. Взаимоотношения с родителями с женой прекрасные. Бывают ссоры по мелочи, но это жизнь иначе никак. Глобальной проблемы псхологической в себе не вижу. Когда-то был страх в годах 2006-2007 после тоавмы поясницы, неужели с большим спортом придется попрощаться. И ограничение в поднятии тяжестей не более 30-40 кг для мужика, казалось концом света для меня. Но со временем свыкся. Жизнь нас не ждет и терять время было нельзя. Пытался делать лфк безрезультатно. Тогда я особо не знал что прогулки мне реально помогают. Может не замечал. Это я узнал лет 5 назад наверное. И то плотно не занимался...все дела дела дела...хочу попить антидепрессанты чтобы исключить психологический фактор и психосоматику. Меня врачи даже не слушают. Есть дегенеративный процесс в двух дисках грудного отдела, и снижение их. Они говорят что самовнушение и тому подобное. Все говорят пей антидепрессанты. Мол когда медицина не обнаруживает органическую проблему, значит она в голове пациента.
     В этом году был в горах 15 дней, с другом отдыхали. Пили кобылье молоко, рыбачили. Райское местечко. Раньше в 2017 при таком раскладе отпустило бы максимум через неделю. Дальше было бы только улучшение. В этом году такого не было. Как была так и осталась тяжесть в грудном отделе. Одущение что два позвонка сраслись, при этом что то между ними зажалось, либо в реберно позвоночном суставе что-то зажалось. Но это механическое чувство зажатости никуда не уходит. Лазили по горам, но болеть начали коленные суставы и суставы стопы, голень по-моему. Извиняюсь за мой русский если ошибаюсь. Как я говорил из-за этой зажатости у меня мышца стали дряблыми и похудели сильно. Думаю причина в этом, что болят любые суставы которые я нагружаю. Мышцы их просто не держат должным образом. В общем и пофизкультурить нормально не получилось. Гуляли и лазали дозированно. Насколько я мог.
     На море, точнее озеро соленое и теплое как море 22-23 градуса летом(Иссык-Куль), тоже ездили. Там тоже около двух недель пробыл. Улучшения были, но не настолько чтобы отпустило. Планирую в 2019году лето провести там. Алексея Красикова посмотрю.


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Убрать блоки в грудном - это очень долгий процесс тренировки. Я с 2016г. активно их там убираю. За это время смог расслабить грудной на 70-80%. До конца пока не получается.
> Я считаю, что тут проблема не только в позвонках. Ребра - это тоже по сути суставы и они тоже должны двигаться. Пока вся эта конструкция ребра, позвонки не заработает напряжение в лопатке будит.


Согласен. Мои упражнения в основном направлены именно на такие движения.


----------



## Бакензо (14 Дек 2018)

Есть еще тестирование оказывается на функциональные блоки. Проверяется каждая фасетка и слева и справа от остистого отростка а также реберно-позвоночные сочленения на подвижность. Как в видео Антона Алексеева.

Кто знает насколько это объективно и истинно?? Меня так не тестировали. Один остеопат, вроде ученик Мохова со спины в стоячем положении тестировал. Делал вдохи и наклоны вперед и вбок. Он сказал что есть блоки в двух местах грудного отдела. Но своими манипуляциями ему не удалось их снять.

Так можно выкладывать ссылки на видео или нельзя? Правила форума не запрещают это? Или это будет расцениваться как реклама? Просто такое тестирование я больше нигде и ни у кого не видел. Насколько это соответствует истине? Особенно интересно мнение мануалистов.


ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> Согласна))) с ребрами и суставами, которые их крепят, у меня они часто хрустели. И болели. Отличное есть упражнение - оборачиваете грудную клетку полотенцем ,концы перекрещиваете и берете в руки, на вдохе пытаетесь затягивать (тем самым сопротивляясь вдоху), на выдохе расслабляете концы) Ну и все же мышцы спины прорабатывать


Насчет полотенца очень интересно. Сегодня попробую.


----------



## Александр_100 (14 Дек 2018)

@Бакензо,  _Но это механическое чувство зажатости никуда не уходит. Лазили по горам, но болеть начали коленные суставы и суставы стопы, голень по-моему. Извиняюсь за мой русский если ошибаюсь. Как я говорил из-за этой зажатости у меня мышца стали дряблыми и похудели сильно. Думаю причина в этом, что болят любые суставы которые я нагружаю. Мышцы их просто не держат должным образом. В общем и пофизкультурить нормально не получилось.
_
Причина возможно в неоптимальном стереотипе движения тела.
_При правильном положении сегментов тела, выполнение простых и сложных движений не вызывает проблем, движения оптимальны, амплитуда движений во всех суставах максимальна, зон статического перегруза нет. Это и есть основная задача осанки – предохранение системы от травмы, как острой так и накопленной и перегрузки за счет оптимального уравновешивания сегментов тела_.
Неоптимальный стереотип движения может давать в том числе плохая обувь, неравномерно развитые мышцы, сколиоз и т.п.


----------



## Бакензо (14 Дек 2018)

А пока жду свой аппарат Корден. Друг планирует отправить послезавтра


----------



## Александр_100 (14 Дек 2018)

@Бакензо, Вы по горам в какой обуви лазили?


----------



## Бакензо (14 Дек 2018)

В кроссовках, фирменные Адидасы. Очень комфортные. Но не для тоеккинга а для бега. Раньше вообще мог на шлепках и все было прекрасно)))


----------



## Александр_100 (14 Дек 2018)

@Бакензо, Вот я тоже раньше ходил в чем попало. А сейчас я кроссовки тестирую следущим образом.
Они должны вот так сгибаться. Фактически сворачиваться в трубочку. Чтобы была максимальная подвижность стопы в них.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (14 Дек 2018)

Бакензо написал(а):


> Насчет полотенца очень интересно. Сегодня попробую.


попробуйте) Эту находку я на том же канале Алексеева и нашла в том году


----------



## Бакензо (14 Дек 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> @Бакензо, Вот я тоже раньше ходил в чем попало. А сейчас я кроссовки тестирую следущим образом.
> Они должны вот так сгибаться. Фактически сворачиваться в трубочку. Чтобы была максимальная подвижность стопы в них.


Интересно. Насчет этого я не задумывался.


----------



## Александр_100 (14 Дек 2018)

@Бакензо, А вы наберите в интернете как правильно ходить. Вообще от работы стопы зависит правильное нагружение мышц. При ходьбе должна срабатывать ягодичная мышца. А она за частую не работает, а работает поясница.
Я пробовал по всякому и выяснил, что чем меньше толщина подошвы обуви, тем лучше срабатывает эта самая ягодица. Стопа должна работать с перекатом с пятки на носок. Только если обувь жестка, то этот перекат не получается толком. По этому перегружается поясница.
Человек это биомеханизм, один из видов животных со своей заложенной механикой. Но люди не живут так как было спроектировано изначально. Животные они живут как их устроила природа - плавают, ходят бегают и т.п. Ботинки не кто не носит. Попробуйте на собаку сделайте обувь, я думаю, что её биомеханика сильно ухудшатся. По этому не удивительно, что мы болеем. Мы живем немного не в тех условия биомеханических в которых нужно от природы. Кстати много сидеть это тоже я думаю не предусмотрено было изначально.


----------



## Бакензо (14 Дек 2018)

@Александр_100, я заметил что мышцы хорошо работают при подъеме на гору. Желательно умеренный не крутой подъем. Градусов наверное в 25. А при спуске наоборот испытываешь дискомфорт. И замечал также когда ходишь по песку(на пляже) допустим на море, эта ягодица работает на максималках)))) также и икры

По поводу сидячего положения согласен. Природой врядли предусмотрено. Но если дневная норма движения выполняется в здоровом нетравмированном организме, то это наверное не страшно посидеть на работе...был дед водитель  кому за 70. Стаж профф за рулем 30 лет. Говорил что нигде ничего не болит. Я если сижу в машине чувствую себя лучше если она едет. А когда стоит дискомфорт быстрее усиливвается.


----------



## Александр_100 (15 Дек 2018)

@Бакензо, При спуске и подъеме в гору работают разные мышцы. Спуска наверно труднее чем подниматься не только вам.
_
Говорил что нигде ничего не болит. Я если сижу в машине чувствую себя лучше если она едет. А когда стоит дискомфорт быстрее усиливается._
У меня примерно похожая картина. Я вообще ездить долго на машине не могу. Но немного иногда езжу. Причем просто в ней сидеть когда она стоит я никогда не сижу больше 5 минут, всегда выхожу и гуляю рядом. Потому что сидеть в машине которая стоит ноги начинают затекать и простреливает в стопы еще быстрее чем когда она движется.
Я этот момент объясняю своей нестабильностью в пояснице. Там диски подсажены и позвони постоянно заедают как бы дуг об друга (у меня есть упражнения лежа в котором я умею хрустеть поясницей не хуже мануальщика). Движения авто приводит к подвижности этих позвонков, как бы постоянно снимает эти возникающие блоки и вроде как лучше становится по ощущениям.
А статическое сидение плохо. По хорошему нужно либо двигаться либо лежать, тогда жизнь будит с другим качество. Я пробовал в этом году в таком режиме жить 1,5 мес. и стало намного лучше.


----------



## Бакензо (15 Дек 2018)

@Александр_100, да я согласен. Самое сложное на мой взгляд заключается в том чтобы обеспечить себе постоянное движение. Иногда просто хочется отдохнуть и посидеть. А лежать мне не всегда хочется. Но как всегда приходится. Когда лежишь затекание происходит медленнее, зато мышцы чуть расслабляются. Чтобы постоянно двигаться наверное и работу и место жительства и образ жизни все надо подстроить под себя. Я живу в многоэтажной квартире в городе, но хочу переехать в частный дом, который нужно построить)))...участок планирую взять ближе к горам. Наш город находится всего в 10-20км от гор. И держать собственного коня. Давно хочу кататься верхом без седла. Пищу думаю готовить на костре, и для прогулок свежий воздух. Да и зимой печку топить и снег убирать и так далее. А то просто так сухую физкультуру делать тоже с утра до вечера не получается.

Наверное прочитав предыдущее сообщение люди подумают...этот парень здоров как бык)))) раз уж может себе все это позволить. Это все можно делать при условии дозированности. В меру своих возможностей.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Дек 2018)

Бакензо написал(а):


> Смотрел остеопат. Сказал что в грудном отделе в двух местах есть блоки. Но разблокировать ему так и не удалось. Я когда делаю вдох чувствую что по левому ребру идет наряжение ниже лопаток. Будто какая-то мышца осталась в зажатом состоянии. Особенно утром после сна.
> 
> Спасибо. На днях схожу к специалисту


Если вы перечитаете свои описания Мрт,  отдам указаны места патологических изменений в позвоночнике, тем восстановление подвижности не возможно. Остальное - восстановимо, как и рёберно-позвонковые ограничения , так и мышечные изменения


----------



## Бакензо (15 Дек 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если вы перечитаете свои описания Мрт, отдам указаны места патологических изменений в позвоночнике, тем восстановление подвижности не возможно. Остальное - восстановимо, как и рёберно-позвонковые огра


Доктор я не совсем понял вас. Мне нужно выставить описание мрт сюда. И вы скажете что подлежит восстановлению, а что нет или как?
У меня также есть снимок Кт грудного отдела 2018 конец мая. Там также есть 3D визуализация позвоночника. Также есть старые мрт. Где одна из грыж шморля отсутствует на мой взгляд. Могу и эти снимки выложить, если есть необходимость.


----------



## Бакензо (15 Дек 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, я совсем забыл выложить анализы крови. Сегодня постараюсь найти и выложить. Спасибо вам.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Дек 2018)

Бакензо написал(а):


> Доктор я не совсем понял вас. Мне нужно выставить описание мрт сюда. И вы скажете что подлежит восстановлению, а что нет или как?
> У меня также есть снимок Кт грудного отдела 2018 конец мая. Там также есть 3D визуализация позвоночника. Также есть старые мрт. Где одна из грыж шморля отсутствует на мой взгляд. Могу и эти снимки выложить, если есть необходимость.


Можете и выставить, можете и перечитать.
Тут главное понимание, что есть восстановимое и не восстановимое.
И Рентген, КТ, МРТ для того и делают (в том числе), что бы определить те сегменты, где восстановление уже невозможно.


----------



## Александр_100 (15 Дек 2018)

@Бакензо, _Когда лежишь затекание происходит медленнее, зато мышцы чуть расслабляются._
Механизм примерно такой (на себе проверил). Когда двигаетесь особенно по пересеченной местности активно работает мышца ППМ, она сокращается причем правая и левая возможно не равномерно и укорачивается. Человек чувствует усталость и садится посидеть отдохнуть, при этом делает еще хуже для этой мышцы, т.к. в позе сидя она еще больше сокращается. Её бы растянуть сделать ПИР, а он сидит. По этому гораздо полезнее лежать.
Летом я много хожу. Я живу в г. Новокузнецке в 50-ти км от Горной Шории, у меня там дача. там много можно разных интересных маршрутов ходить и босяком и в обуви, с пересечением небольших рек (ходьба босиком по камушкам). Так вот я с начало сидел как и все когда хотелось отдохнуть по пути. Но потом я поменял сидение на лежание на траве, плюс для лучшего расслабления можно поделать вот такие не хитрые упражнения.

_Я живу в многоэтажной квартире в городе, но хочу переехать в частный дом, который нужно построить)))...участок планирую взять ближе к горам. _
Поддерживаю вас! Я тоже о таком мечтаю! Но пока для меня это не очень реализуемо.

_Давно хочу кататься верхом без седла. _
С этим не могу к сожалению согласиться. Почему? Лошадь это динамическая нагрузка на позвоночник, по хлеще чем в авто. Не думаю, что будит лучше от этого позвоночнику. Читала я как-то тему где от конного спорта у человека грыжа вылезла не слабая.

_Пищу думаю готовить на костре, и для прогулок свежий воздух. Да и зимой печку топить и снег убирать и так далее. А то просто так сухую физкультуру делать тоже с утра до вечера не получается. _
Я по сути тоже не люблю физкультуру. Я люблю делом заниматься, раньше до болячки всегда считал, что физкультура это от скуки у людей. Зачем она нужна, когда есть ЛОПАТА! Взял лопату, вот тебе и физкультура! Но с 2011г, я пересмотрел свое понимание мира!
Вся проблема любой работы в том, что она зациклена на загрузки только определенных мышц, а не всех. А это плохо. По этому и нужна ЛФК, чтобы максимально прорабатывать мышцы и суставы, которые не прорабатываются при обычной деятельности. Но в любом случаи на селе жить лучше чем в городе.



Бакензо написал(а):


> Наверное прочитав предыдущее сообщение люди подумают...этот парень здоров как бык)))) раз уж может себе все это позволить. Это все можно делать при условии дозированности. В меру своих возможностей.


И мало того, все те кому плохо начнут завидовать и писать вам всякие - "тоже мне больной человек, тут люди еле ходят, а вы по горам лазите и жалуетесь"! Я все понимаю. Но у всех она разная степень разрушения организма и стадия заболевания. Лично я всегда отношусь к любой болезни с понимание. Вы просто не обращайте внимание на тех, кто пишет от завести.
У меня у самого болячка достаточно не однозначная. Иногда мне плохо, что совсем сидеть не могу, а иногда и 20 км в день пройти могу. Очень сильно влияет время года, погода - внешние факторы. Например сейчас уже месяц не вылазию с температуры. Дети носят заразу и я всем этим болею (такой организм). Только выздровишь начинаешь ЛФК, как тебе раз снова болячку притащат другую, опять с температурой 39. И так всю зиму почти.


----------

